# Thank you all!!



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

As yet another month of wait is ending, and with possibly at least as many more months ahead, I wanted to express my sincere gratitude to the whole M3OC family out there...!

If anyone would have told me, even just a few years back, that I would be capable to wait _as much as three years_, for a car (that isn't red & with a prancing horse that is... _can't afford prancing horses_... ), I would have advised you to seek counseling against substance abuse... 

Yet, here I am, still waiting for Midnight S≡R≡NITY... 

And what I want to tell you tonight is _*I could not do it without you!! *_
Whether you already have your Model 3, jumped ship to an S or X (lucky dogs!), whether you've turned your invite into an order already & feel like the next 2-3 weeks are going to be _agony_... () or, simply, whether you're part of the tens of thousands who still have lots of time to wait, yet keep coming back, some every day, to share infomation or perspective, to exchange & learn from eachother and/or crack a joke (including at me & my OCD drive to keep threads coherent & clean... ), you all make this incredibly long time a much more tolerable experience.

So, to all of you tonight, a resounding _*THANK YOU*_...


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Well said my friend. This forum really helped ease the wait!!


----------



## Quicksilver (Dec 29, 2016)

I agree! Without this forum, the wait would be unbearable 

And I thought for a second there, you bought an S or X and was saying goodbye!!


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

Thanks to all the friendly and extremely knowledgeable people on this forum I'd dare say it makes the wait almost enjoyable. I've learned SO much and am so addicted to checking in here multiple times each day I'm sure TOO withdrawal will set in once I get my car and I'm too busy driving! Seriously though every time I check out other Tesla forums and see the bickering or discontent it's always refreshing to know I can come back home, here and enjoy such a great place to interact!

Thank you @Michael Russo @SoFlaModel3 @garsh @TrevP and any moderators I've missed for working so hard to make this such a great place!

Now I've got to get back to doing some manly stuff before I tear up and get all mushy again......


----------



## Daliman (Apr 20, 2016)

Ah Michael thank you for your contribution to the forum, your many likes and insights on twitter and for help keeping my spirits up during this long wait. Have learned a lot and made wonderful new friends during this journey. Thanks Andrew


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Mike Land said:


> (...)
> Thank you @Michael Russo @SoFlaModel3 @garsh @TrevP and any moderators I've missed for working so hard to make this such a great place!
> (...)


Appreciate it, Mike!

Would be remiss not to include, _as well as recognize for proper credit_, @MelindaV , who has been moderating effectively for much longer than any of us on the forum, besides @TrevP !
That's the extent of the full mod team for now...


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

Michael Russo said:


> Appreciate it, Mike!
> 
> Would be remiss not to include, _as well as recognize for proper credit_, @MelindaV , who has been moderating effectively for much longer than any of us on the forum, besides @TrevP !
> That's the extent of the full mod team for now...


Oops, I knew I forgot someone, Sorry @MelindaV, you're the best! (you just don't carry as big of a stick as the others so that's why you slipped my mind)


----------

